# Roermond Tageskarte



## Shortys (2. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend 

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe . Ich möchte mit meiner Freundin am Samstag ein Tag in Roermond Spinnfischen gehen da meine Freundin keinen Bundesfischereischein hat und Sie das Spinfischen gerne macht.
Dachte ich mir da es ja in Roermond sehr viel Wasser gibt und einen guten Raubfisch bestand hat könnte man es ja dort versuchen. Jetzt ist die frage.
Kann man dort eine Tageskarte kaufen die für alle Gewässer gilt ? Oder gibt es für jeden See und Fluss eine eigene Karte ?

Wenn nicht was würdet könntet ihr empfehlen  ? Möchte keine hotspots wissen . 
besser im fluss oder an den seen probieren ? 

wir haben kein boot wollen nur einen schönen Tag in Holland verbringen und wenn noch ein Fisch beißt würden wir uns nartürlich auch freuen. 
kann man wenn es Tageskarten gibt die auch Samstags besorgen ?
Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps für uns .
Würden uns sehr freuen wenn ihr uns helfen könnt.

Danke im vorraus

mfg
Maurice


----------



## Barmener1982 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Hi soweit mir bekannt gibt es kej e Tageskarten mehr für Holland du musst schon einen Vispass machen lassen für deine Freundin. Wenn du mehr infos brauchst zum fischen in Holland dann schfeib mir ne pn


----------



## Shortys (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

danke für deine antwort.
der vispass ist das der jahresschein ?
Es muss doch eine möglichkeit bestehen an der mass rur oder an den seen eine tageskarte zu bekommen.


----------



## Shortys (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

ich habe was gerade bei google gefunden werde mich morgen mal da schlau machen. http://www.vvvmiddenlimburg.nl/Visvergunning-Limburg.aspx 

Ist das richtig das man in der rur nur mit einzelhaken spinnfischen darf ? 
weiß da einer was von


----------



## Barmener1982 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Ja mach das ich fische viel in holland und belzien vom blot aus vertikal


----------



## crocodile (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Darfst auch Drillinge an Deinen Ködern haben.


----------



## benihana (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Bekommst in roermond beim VVV (touriinfo), auch eine Wochenkarte für die Gegend. 10€ kostet der Spaß. Das Office ist am Markt, paar Meter vom Wasser.


----------



## Shortys (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Morgen super danke für eure antworten.

Ich brauche aber für die Wochen Karte keinen vispass oder ?


----------



## Frank42 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Guten Morgen,
 ich hoffe das hilft Dir weiter. Steht alles drin was du wissen musst.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/index.htm


----------



## Schicksal (4. Juni 2014)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, darfst du in Holland 3 hakenspitzen haben. Gummifisch und Angstdrilling wären 4 und gehen nicht. Spinner mit einem Drilling geht. 
Ich wohne grenznah und habe einen vispass für das ganze Jahr, aber muss mich da mit den gesetzlichen Regelungen noch vertraut machen. 
Nebenbei: hat wer eine gute Quelle für solche Informationen au deutsch? Außer "angeln in den Niederlanden"?
Bei der Seite weiß ich nie wie aktuell die ist und möchte nichts falsch machen. Wurde noch nie kontrolliert, aber wenn die kontrollieren soll das relativ streng sein. Möchte keinen Stress mit denen haben, mag ja nur angeln.


----------



## Haesel (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Die Seite ist schon ganz gut....


----------



## Haesel (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Kannst also vertrauen was da steht.....jedoch gilt das nur für öffentliche Gewässer......Vereinsgewässer haben noch so ihre Eigenarten und Bestimmungen....in Kerkrade darf man erst ab Ende Juni auf Hecht, nur mal so als Beispiel....


----------



## zanderzone (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*



Barmener1982 schrieb:


> Hi soweit mir bekannt gibt es kej e  Tageskarten mehr für Holland du musst schon einen Vispass machen lassen  für deine Freundin. Wenn du mehr infos brauchst zum fischen in Holland  dann schfeib mir ne pn



Wie kommt ihr auf solchen Quatsch?? Wochenkarte kosten 8-10 € und  kannste dort eigentlich in jedem Angelladen, Poststelle oder Touriinfo  erhalten!!



Schicksal schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, darfst du in Holland 3 hakenspitzen haben. Gummifisch und Angstdrilling wären 4 und gehen nicht. Spinner mit einem Drilling geht.
> Ich wohne grenznah und habe einen vispass für das ganze Jahr, aber muss mich da mit den gesetzlichen Regelungen noch vertraut machen.
> Nebenbei: hat wer eine gute Quelle für solche Informationen au deutsch? Außer "angeln in den Niederlanden"?
> Bei der Seite weiß ich nie wie aktuell die ist und möchte nichts falsch machen. Wurde noch nie kontrolliert, aber wenn die kontrollieren soll das relativ streng sein. Möchte keinen Stress mit denen haben, mag ja nur angeln.



Auch totaler Quatsch!! Spinner mit Drilling geht, Gummifisch mit Angstdrilling geht!! In einigen Regionen geht es um Anbissstellen.
Oder warum angelt Matze Koch mit nem Drillingssystem??

Mein Tipp: Geh in nen Angelladen in Roemond und zieh dir nen Schein, den kannst du so kaufen! Du brauchst nichts, außer Geld. Dann würde ich den Besitzer fragen, ob du irgendetwas beachten musst. Fertig.. 

Ich wünsche Euch beiden auf jeden Fall ganz viel Spaß und nen schönen Tag!!! |wavey:


----------



## Shortys (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Guten Abend 

danke für deine Antwort. Wir werden am Samstag hinfahren im Angelladen oder bei vvv mal nach fragen . 

mfg 
Maurice


----------



## Haesel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Selbst als Vispas Besitzer musst du an einigen Teilbereichen der Maas noch Tageskarten dazu kaufen. Am Besten in ein VVV oder wie gesagt wurde, ab in ein Angelgeschäft.


----------



## CKBW (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Am besten fährst du zu HSC Limburg, da bekommst alles und auch den ein auf anderen Tip.


----------



## DUSpinner (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

Hi,
den Angelladen HSC Limburg könnte ich auch weiterempfehlen. . Einfach mal googeln unter *.nl 
Angelscheine, riesengroße und günstige Auswahl an Angeltackle sowie Tipps vom deutschen Inhaber...
LG


----------



## BeneSB (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*

www.visplanner.nl, da sieht man, wo man mit seinem Vispas fischen darf


MfG
Bene


----------



## Black-Death (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Roermond Tageskarte*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr auf solchen Quatsch?? Wochenkarte kosten 8-10 € und  kannste dort eigentlich in jedem Angelladen, Poststelle oder Touriinfo  erhalten!!



da ich morgen auch nach holland fahre auch bei mir ein paar fragezeichen.

bisher hatte auch ich es so verstanden, dass man sich den vispass holen muss, wenn man auf raubfische gehen möchte.

von tages-/wochenkarten habe ich nirgends etwas gelesen.
das würde mir allerdings sehr entgegen kommen, da ich nur jetzt dieses wochenende dort bin


----------

